# OMG HELP!



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 16, 2007)

OK you guys, we have until Sunday to think of a good present for Erron for his birthday.

He's a nerd. Likes computers, cheesecake, and...me. 

Hasa computer. Has a laptop. Gets cheesecake every year for his birthdya and pretty much hates it now. 

He's so content, I can't think of ANYTHING I could posibly buy him.except these cookies he likes, which are $1.50 at walmart for a hugepackage. Not really a present, we always get him cookies for holidaysand occasions becaues we seriouslyh ave no clue. 

Ideas please thank you. 

And heads up...I'm goign to reject 99% of them.


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 16, 2007)

Give him a rabbit.


----------



## naturestee (Feb 16, 2007)

From one nerd to another... geeky board games!

Or um, how do I say this? You could do a "special" photo shoot.:innocent


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 16, 2007)

No no no, don't suggest that! She'll post the pics here first to see what we think!

:shock2::laugh:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 16, 2007)

Psh, you wouldn't know a sexy Jesse if I jumped up and bit you.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 16, 2007)

*Why thatsa great idea! Becaues the 46 rabbits we have here now just aren't enough! 



minilops wrote: *


> Give him a rabbit.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 16, 2007)

*Though maybe if we went somewhere and got anice portrait of us for his wallet and junk...it might be an idea.Though I'd be making him pay for it because i'm broke. Mwuahaha. I'llet him pick my outfit. Or maybe for his birthday i'll let him buy me anew outfit. Guys usually dig weird outfits on chicks like nurses andschoolgirls, right? 

I'd make a horrible nurse. I'd kill people. 


naturestee wrote: *


> From one nerd to another... geeky board games!
> 
> Or um, how do I say this? You could do a "special" photo shoot.:innocent


----------



## katt (Feb 16, 2007)

get him a tattoo. . .

just don't have him put your name, or anything like that. . .it will only doom your relationship. . .

it could even be a tattoo of you eating cheese cake while playing on a computer. . .

just kidding, that would look like one funky tattoo when he is an old man. . .:shock:


----------



## katt (Feb 16, 2007)

for real, my computer must really like what i have to say, because it double posted me!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 16, 2007)

*Erron doesn't like tattoos or piercings, on him, or anybody. 

Did I mention i'm kind of broke&gt;? 




katt wrote: *


> get him a tattoo. . .
> 
> just don't have him put your name, or anything like that. . .it will only doom your relationship. . .
> 
> ...


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 16, 2007)

TRUST me...it's true...

Today I was talking to Jesse, and she said she was going to take somepictures...and I said, "Hey, take one of your BUTT!!HAHA!!" Next thing I know...I get a picture of Jesse'sbutt. Thankfully, it was in jeans, hehe! :lol
*
minilops wrote: *


> No no no, don't suggest that! She'll post the pics here first to see what we think!
> 
> :shock2::laugh:


----------



## katt (Feb 16, 2007)

what about making him a nice romatic dinner???

or are you one of those people that burn toast?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 16, 2007)

Rent a couple movies he would like and watch together on his b-day.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 16, 2007)

*This would work except he doesn't eatanything! He likes burritoes and mac and cheese. He doesn't eat steakor anything ''nice'' or ''fancy'' y'know? And here's tuff he'lleat...but doesn't really like. 

He doesn't like toast either.


katt wrote: *


> what about making him a nice romatic dinner???
> 
> or are you one of those people that burn toast?


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 16, 2007)

*We rent movies everyday. Netflix. 

And just like 2 days ago, Netflix put a hold on our account because thre was a problem with our credit card? I have no idea. 


Snuffles wrote: *


> Rent a couple movies he would like and watch together on his b-day.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 16, 2007)

*You liked it. 



maherwoman wrote: *


> TRUST me...it's true...
> 
> Today I was talking to Jesse, and she said she was going to take somepictures...and I said, "Hey, take one of your BUTT!!HAHA!!" Next thing I know...I get a picture of Jesse'sbutt. Thankfully, it was in jeans, hehe! :lol
> *
> ...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 16, 2007)

Will he be getting and moola from his family? Go bowling.


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 16, 2007)

When I said give him a rabbit, I didn't mean goand buy one, like give him one of yours. So it's his bunny, likeexclusivly. You're always saying how much he likes your rabbits.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Feb 16, 2007)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> He's a nerd. Likes computers, cheesecake, and...me.
> 
> Has a computer. Has a laptop. Gets cheesecake every year for his birthday and pretty much hates it now.


He sounds like my husband. The only good present I ever gothim (in 16 years) was a signed copy of a book by his favoriteauthor. I found it on E-bay and it made him almostcry. 

Sorry, I don't have any suggestions, but if you think of something good, share please!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Feb 16, 2007)

On second thought, I do have a suggestion. 

Get some colored construction paper and make a "coupon book" of thingsyou'll do for him. Get creative. Withyourimagination, I'm sure you can think of somegoodstuff to put in it. Decorate it, punch holes in the edges andthread ribbon through to hold ittogether.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 16, 2007)

*AAAHHH!!! COUPON BOOK COUPON BOOK COUPON BOOK!!!!!!!!
*backrub
* Get out of feeding rabbits today free card
*Jesse gets out and scrapes ice off car






Snuggys Mom wrote: *


> On second thought, I do have a suggestion.
> 
> Get some colored construction paper and make a "coupon book" of thingsyou'll do for him. Get creative. Withyourimagination, I'm sure you can think of somegoodstuff to put in it. Decorate it, punch holes in the edges andthread ribbon through to hold ittogether.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 16, 2007)

*Erron's family is in San Diego.... I don'tknow about hte money thing. His mum said something funny the other day,I haven o idea. 



Snuffles wrote: *


> Will he be getting and moola from his family? Go bowling.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 16, 2007)

*He does like the bunnies, but they're already''our'' bunnies so making one exclusively his, I don't thnk would makemuch of a difference. 



minilops wrote: *


> When I said give him arabbit, I didn't mean go and buy one, like give him one of yours. Soit's his bunny, like exclusivly. You're always saying how much he likesyour rabbits.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 16, 2007)

*Erron doesn't like to read books.He has read books....but itsn ot like a hobby of his. Finding one he'llread or even like....geez don't get me started.



Snuggys Mom wrote: *


> *JAKRabbitry wrote: *
> 
> 
> > He's a nerd. Likes computers,cheesecake, and...me.
> ...


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 16, 2007)

Oh ok, I wasn't sure if you guys lived together or...well. Yeah! Have you got any ideas that you are going to use yet?


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 16, 2007)

He likes backrubs and snacks...I'll probably make coupons for those. 
"Jesse, i'm cashing in my "Jesse makes pizza sandwhich" coupon.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Feb 16, 2007)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> *AAAHHH!!! COUPON BOOK COUPON BOOK COUPON BOOK!!!!!!!!
> *backrub
> * Get out of feeding rabbits today free card
> *Jesse gets out and scrapes ice off car
> ...


Yep, the beauty of this is that it doesn't cost you a penny!


----------



## Flopsy (Feb 16, 2007)

An xbox, PS2, ect...


----------



## JimD (Feb 16, 2007)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> *
> Did I mention i'm kind of broke&gt;?
> 
> *




How about a link to a*free* online movie site.

www.alluc.org


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 16, 2007)

*He hates xbox. Have -&gt;Ps2, Atari, Wii, Ps1, Sega gensis, Sega 32X, Gamecube, and N64. 

By the way... " Did I mention i'm broke?!"


Flopsy wrote: *


> An xbox, PS2, ect...


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 16, 2007)

*Oooohhh...thats tasty...




JimD wrote: *


> *JAK Rabbitry wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


----------



## missyscove (Feb 17, 2007)

It wouldn't get here in time, but have you ever checked out 
http://www.freeafterrebate.info/?


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 17, 2007)

Um...nope!


----------



## polly (Feb 17, 2007)

Hey how about doing him apic of his fave bunnyor you or him. or a scrapbook about bunnies or the two of you orcomputers!! My mans x box mad though him and his pal chat on thatcheaper than using the phone!! hence why ive been on here a lot it saves watching them shoot everything in sight.


----------



## Haley (Feb 17, 2007)

What about doing something fun and creativetogether? Like makea painting on canvas using only your feet(or butts ha!). or something like that. Or taking some photos of youguys, print them out in black and white and make some sort of collagethingy?

Coupon books are always a hit though!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 17, 2007)

Butt art!


----------

